# Just got over a ton of cherry pits



## kellyrnh (Oct 15, 2012)

Newbie here, been lurking for a while. Just got a Cumberland MF3800 multi fuel stove. I have been planning on picking up Vermont Wood Pellets, and I stopped in my local TSC and came across cherry pits on sale from $6.79/bag down to $2.79. I bought a ton, seeing the great price. My question is, do you recommend mixing them with wood pellets or just burning them straight? I appreciate your insight!


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 15, 2012)

If I remember pits are high volume way less than a pound per quart? That feed system is going to be running a lot to make up for fuel density


----------



## kykel (Oct 15, 2012)

kellyrnh said:


> Newbie here, been lurking for a while. Just got a Cumberland MF3800 multi fuel stove. I have been planning on picking up Vermont Wood Pellets, and I stopped in my local TSC and came across cherry pits on sale from $6.79/bag down to $2.79. I bought a ton, seeing the great price. My question is, do you recommend mixing them with wood pellets or just burning them straight? I appreciate your insight!


Dont know much about them but I hear they are in the 9000 btu range. Id love to get my hands on some. Let me know how they work out>


----------



## Gary Gileau (Oct 15, 2012)

Kellyrnh,  I did the same thing!! I figured at under $3.00 per bag how can you go wrong? I have been mixing them with pellets about 50 50. I have set the feed rate on my Ashley 6041 to 2.25 PPH on HR1. They burn quick!! It really has not been cold enough to push the stove yet so it's hard to tell how they will run. I hope someone can help out with some insight. I do notice that the ash is "gritty" sounds like sand when you slide the ash dump, you wouldn't want to wipe the glass down with them. Keep us posted and I'll do the same


----------



## kellyrnh (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! Yeah, I've heard they burn quick and hot, so that is why I wondered if mixing may do the trick. Gary, do you notice any smell? I've heard from some that there is a unique smell, and others it smells slightly like cherry (not a bad thing in my opinion). Also, is the ash level higher/lower? We actually are getting our stove installed next week, so no reports from me yet, but would love to get some updates on how it is working out for you. Like you, I figured at under $140 for a ton I couldn't go wrong, but if mixing is the best thing I'm willing to do it.


----------



## dhungy (Oct 16, 2012)

Last year I burned a couple hundred pounds of pits mixed with pellets. They were fine for me the ash is fluffier and has more volume. I was getting the pits for free so I was happy with them. Knowing you found them so cheap makes me wanna check my local TSC.


----------



## Gary Gileau (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't noticed any difference in the smell while burning (hayfever has been in full swing though). They don't smell that good coming out of the bag IMO. Right now I'm running about half cherry pits \ pellets. The cherry pits are hollow so you will hear a popping sound as they break open while being pushed up the auger, I doubt that's anything to worry about. It has not been very cold down here so it's hard to tell anything till you can start pushing it a little. Running on low for a few hours at a time doesn't tell you much. I'm going to try running all pits and when I do I'll keep you posted.

Just one unrelated thing, I really like TSC. I purchased a model 5660 US Stove from them I took it home and started it and boy the fans were noisy!! An awful high pitched sound. It would be OK in the basement or shop but just not in the living room. They took it back! I bought this Model 6041 and it is a lot better. I feel like I'd like to pass the word when a company does you right.


----------



## LMPS (Oct 16, 2012)

Just called TSC in Maine and there are none left and the person told me they will not be stocking them anymore, it was a test last year and I guess it did not work.  Guess this is why the price was reduced.  Anyone know any other place in Maine to get some a reasonable price?


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gary Gileau said:


> I haven't noticed any difference in the smell while burning (hayfever has been in full swing though). They don't smell that good coming out of the bag IMO. Right now I'm running about half cherry pits \ pellets. The cherry pits are hollow so you will hear a popping sound as they break open while being pushed up the auger, I doubt that's anything to worry about. It has not been very cold down here so it's hard to tell anything till you can start pushing it a little. Running on low for a few hours at a time doesn't tell you much. I'm going to try running all pits and when I do I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Just one unrelated thing, I really like TSC. I purchased a model 5660 US Stove from them I took it home and started it and boy the fans were noisy!! An awful high pitched sound. It would be OK in the basement or shop but just not in the living room. They took it back! I bought this Model 6041 and it is a lot better. I feel like I'd like to pass the word when a company does you right.


 
Hello Gary

I know what you mean about the noisy US stove 5660 fans being noisey. The convection blowers they come with have a black case that is not properly crimped down. I crimped it down and most of the vibration went away. There is also an upgraded blower that has no black case and also does not make any vibration noises.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 17, 2012)

kellyrnh said:


> Newbie here, been lurking for a while. Just got a Cumberland MF3800 multi fuel stove. I have been planning on picking up Vermont Wood Pellets, and I stopped in my local TSC and came across cherry pits on sale from $6.79/bag down to $2.79. I bought a ton, seeing the great price. My question is, do you recommend mixing them with wood pellets or just burning them straight? I appreciate your insight!


What stove do you have?
What about venting type?


----------



## kellyrnh (Oct 17, 2012)

mepellet said:


> What stove do you have?
> What about venting type?


I have a Cumberland MF3800 Multifuel. It is being installed next week, we are picking up the venting this weekend at the supply house (brother in-law is a heating guy) so I don't know the brand yet but it will be l-vent.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 17, 2012)

Just make sure that it is rated for use with cherry pits. Would hate to see you get setup and then find out that you can't burn cherry pits. Not all type l venting is rated for use with solid burning appliances.


----------



## kellyrnh (Oct 17, 2012)

mepellet said:


> Just make sure that it is rated for use with cherry pits. Would hate to see you get setup and then find out that you can't burn cherry pits. Not all type l venting is rated for use with solid burning appliances.


Me too  Our stove specifically states it can burn cherry pits and it recommends the l-vent. I have definitely kept that in mind though!


----------



## Oink Oink (Oct 17, 2012)

Just bought 10 bags on clearance for $2.99. There were also 7 bags that had ripped open that I got for $1.50. I'll let you guys know how they burn. Seems like a pretty good deal if they burn as well as wood. Maybe as shoulder season only?


----------



## Mt Vernon (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice find on the pits.  I think youll really like that Cumberland.  I heated my house with a MF3650 for about 3 years.  I use it with my Mt Vernon now (alternate).  I havent burned any pits but would like to try them.  It's a multi fuel stove and mine even has a setting for pits so I imagine yours does also.  I might stop by TSC and sniff around.  I just bought 6 tons of Somersets for 2.39 a bag though, so I don't think I'll be buying any bulk pits.  Just a few bags to play around with.  Good luck with your Cumberland.


----------



## kellyrnh (Oct 17, 2012)

Mt Vernon - Thanks for the Cumberland info. Not many people seem to have it here on these forums, but my research on it shows it seems to be a nice stove. Also I'd say you got a nice deal on the Somersets. If anyone is looking for cherry pits, don't stop if the first TSC you call say they don't have it. I called another location near me and they didn't ever have them, and that was only 15 miles from the location I got mine.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd like to meet the guy who ate all those cherries and spit the pits into the bags!



Ray


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 17, 2012)

Tried out a bag of em last season just for giggles.
Mixed em in with pellets as my stove pipe is not rated for multi-fuel.
They burned ok, but not near as hot as a corn/pellet mix.


----------



## dhungy (Oct 19, 2012)

I tried a corn/pit/pellet mix for awhile best of all worlds..


----------



## Gary Gileau (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, I've been burning 100% cherry pits the last couple of evenings and I am not having great luck. I will fool around a little longer but I think mixing with wood pellets will end up being the solution. I admit that I don't have a lot of experience with pellet stoves but burning wood and a mix of wood and cherry pits seemed fairly easy to get set up. The heat output just dropped! I have tried both the corn and pellet settings on the stove, I've bumped the feed rate to 2.30 pph so I can run the air damper almost all the open. If anyone has some tips please give a shout. In the mean time I'll search the forum for some info.


----------

